# Access to Android / s5 texts?



## craid64 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm getting some red flags from W of 4 years (together 7 total).

I've had these red flags a time or two before, but they were always proven incorrect, as verified by snooping, var, etc. Did catch her in an "innocent" white lie once, and nearly left her over it, but it was proven to be a white lie. I set the tone that day (and 2 weeks I wouldn't talk to her and left our home after having told her we were "done") and have not had much reason to suspect anything much since.

However, I've got that "gut feeling". First time in 4 years I've felt like this, or have felt the need to snoop. But I know enough to not show my hand or raise her awareness of my alert level until something is either proven, or it is disproven (whereupon I let it just die a quiet death).

Sweet woman, and I've not had a reason to distrust her, but, things seem "off".

We typically have a good sex life, though it has dwindled as of late (last year or so). Lately her desire is just not there, though she knows mine is.

I don't accept pity sex, don't pester, etc. But I do expect that she should come to me from time to time (as she has in the past). This has stopped. There seem to be more excuses (time isn't right, tired, etc) lately. She seems to be going through the motions when we do have sex. I would typically write this off to time in the relationship, and that we'd need to work on getting a spark back, however...

Now, I may have caught her in an "omittance of facts", that when a name of a "client" she was at dinner with slipped out. Instead of a dinner with "clients" as I'd been told the day before and morning of, it wound up being a single client, a name I've heard just a few too many times for my comfort. 

I have this thing. I believe most women could not shut up about some new love interest, even to their current mate, if their lives depended on it. I've seen it too many times.

A couple of red flags there for me. 

I've got nothing other than this, but the "click of recognition" on her face when the name slipped, and of the realization of what I'd been told earlier, of someone I've never even mentioned having a problem with before, set off alarm bells. I'm not a jealous type (at least not overtly...I can be suspicious inwardly and am usually alert for red flags), she has proven to be trustworthy over the years, and there are otherwise no red flags. Still....my gut is churning. Something seems not right.

I let it go, but other events of the last week have brought me to want to investigate. (Sorry, can't go into much detail, just in case.)

To the point: 

What is the best way to retrieve texts (to include deleted) from a Samsung S5?

Not password protected, but she does typically keep the phone close at hand. This is not new, has always been this way.

I know I can pull up "contacts" and "history" and see the beginning of deleted texts, and will show if a text was deleted (huge alarm bell I'm hoping I don't discover) unless the history was cleared through the contact itself. Haven't tried this yet, am hoping for a quicker, plug in, download, and be done solution.

I do have her gmail address associated with the phone, and password for that. The email has never been used. Not sure if there's a way to get texts from there?

Tips for someone not very android smart? I have an S4, but it is a recent purchase, and I'm certainly not familiar with all its workings, or how the two could potentially work together to accomplish anything.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Not a Samsung guy but have you checked out this thread:


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html


If you understood dinner with "clients" and it ended up being a single male client, that is a big red flag for me.

What was the "white lie" years ago?

Do you have access to her phone during sleep/shower/potty?

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Another 7 year itch?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't know for certain, but, given the widespread popularity of the Samsung Galaxy S line of smartphones, I'd think that each of them is probably supported by most of the readily-available data recovery tools (i.e. Wondershare Dr. Fone for Android) on the market.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Also, since you have the password for her Google account, you can use that information to comb through her search and location history...

https://history.google.com/history/

https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0

...as well as her current location...

https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager

Have you looked at the phone bill to see who she's calling/texting and w/ what frequency?

Have you looked at the list of apps that has been "purchased" from her account via the Google Play store?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Also, since you have the password for her Google account, you can use that information to comb through her search and location history...
> 
> https://history.google.com/history/
> 
> ...


This^^^
I would say time for the VAR in the car again and one in the house.


----------



## Alister (Apr 15, 2015)

Red flags that I get from my spouse is

1) she mentions his name often and openly texting him, then as fast as a snap of your fingers it all stops (that is when you start looking at detailed billing online)
2) acting different with you, for me its normaly for the better but it could be the other way
3) keeps her phone with her at all times, even takes it with in bathroom when taking a shower

Those are just three basic red flags I have noticed with my spouse that tell its the beggining of something. As thered flags become stronger then the A is progressing. As soon as you see any of those flags take out the var. I will be ready with one for next time if ithappens again, unless we split before that.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

I am a firm believer that when sex goes stone cold dead in the marriage or significantly drops off barring any diagnosed health issues the possibillity that the Refuser is engaging in an affair should always discreetly be examined.

Your red flags are there. The drop off in sex, the slip of the tongue to dinner with client. Time to break out the VARS. Strap one with velcro underneath her car seat and hide the other one in a room of the house you most likely would think she would engage in a phone conversation when you are not there.

Should have soild answers within a couple of weeks if she thinks you dont suspect her


----------



## craid64 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ran the var's yesterday for about 8 hours while she was home alone. Nothing there except for some phone calls for work, and a phone call with a friend where she was going on about how wonderful I was, how hard I worked on a project for her, and how fortunate she was to have me.

Little bit of a punch in the gut, as I feel badly for snooping, or having these thoughts, but after a complete absence of these worries for years, something still seems off.

Got at least what sounds like confirmation about a night last week she stayed in a hotel out of town to visit a friend from out of town who was in for a few days for a training course. Heard her 1/2 of the conversation between them. A lot of details of the evening, and no hint of anything inappropriate. It appears to be as she said...got a room with her friend and went out to show her the town, and had a relatively tame evening outside of apparently waking with a hangover.

Practiced the location and history thing on my phone with gmail. May come in use at some point, but will not make attempt at using that unless I get some kind of confirmation something inappropriate is going on. Quite concerned with a pop up on her phone or email going to her work email account once I try to use this (or another) feature.

My gut still feels something is off. My "worst case" thought right now would be possibly some flirting or worst case, a crush on or EA with this guy. Flirting, not terribly worried about (and yes, I know this is how it starts). A crush not acted upon, not worried about. If I find evidence of "white lies", something to worry about, and will need to figure out how to handle that without giving myself and snooping away. EA or PA (especially after sacrifices I've made the past few years)? One and done. Guaranteed. You'd never see me here "working on reconciliation". With the recent, very sizeable sacrifices on my end, for her betterment, to have that kind of a slap in the face in return, would be instantly and forever unforgiveable. 

Best case...we're just "off" at the moment, and need to work on that. And I'll need to question why "he" was referred to as "clients" when I have met him several times and have never said a word about him to her. This has me thinking some kind of feeling of "guilt" on her part (hence the thought of a crush or flirting) may have cause the omitting of his name the day before. It happened for a reason I feel, I just need to figure out how "innocent" or inappropriate it actually is. 

So...I'll keep an eye out for the next couple weeks, run the var's, and if nothing pops up, will drop it, move on, and get to work on improving our sex life. For now, eyes open, mouth shut.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Phone records will also guide you to when she is talking with her suspected boyfriend most commonly


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

eric1 said:


> Phone records will also guide you to when she is talking with her suspected boyfriend most commonly


Unless there is a burner phone in play


----------



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

Sports Fan said:


> Unless there is a burner phone in play


Which would mean she been coatched or did her homework for find out how to not be caught...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't bother working on yalls sex life now. Work on your relationship and the sex will follow.


----------

